# Ejector Rod head



## 708awe (Feb 12, 2012)

Any gunsmiths perusing this post, could
I get some insight on how to secure a Ejector
Rod Head without causing a permenent bond
to the rod, in case..say..I had to remove it.
Just so that it does not back itself off the threaded rod?
thanks....708 out!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

708awe said:


> Any gunsmiths perusing this post, could
> I get some insight on how to secure a Ejector
> Rod Head without causing a permenent bond
> to the rod, in case..say..I had to remove it.
> ...


blue locktite


----------

